
Theo de Raadt – Privilege Separation and Pledge [video, ~15min] - nickysielicki
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_EYdzGyNWs
======
fcambus
Slides :
[http://www.openbsd.org/papers/dot2016.pdf](http://www.openbsd.org/papers/dot2016.pdf)

